# Who has taken handgun classes???



## Yellojacket (Jan 27, 2009)

Just wondering how many here have taken formal handgun training classes (CCW, Defensive Pistol, low light training etc) and where did you go and do you feel it was worth it to improve your shooting abilities??? 
So far I have just been reading tips on here and online and just trying to focus on grip, stance, trigger control etc but i would like to have some instructor training to improve my skills and confidence.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have taken a lot of formal firearms training but it was all at the state police academy and at the departments I worked at. I have not taken classes at any of the "civilian" firearms schools.


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

I was able to take one class with Paul Castle he Tutored me in the C.A.R. system,it was a tremendous help to me learning his new approach and techniques which I found to improve my shooting tremendously and recommend it to everyone. Paul is a great guy and has a wealth of information any one interested his site is sabretactical.com


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Took the local cc class.. Learned a BUNCH. Would like to take more for both shooting ability and tactical and legal subjects.


----------



## hfl73 (Feb 6, 2008)

I took a NRA Basic Pistol course and recently completed a Defensive Pistol Skills class, both were very beneficial. I would encourage any new handgun owner (like me) to sign up for any course that can make you a better and safe shooter, as well as local mandates as to when you can use your weapon for defensive purposes.


----------



## CHAZ37 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have taken a few classes at Sig Arms in NH. It's a great school


----------



## sgtcasey (Apr 28, 2009)

My wife and I are going to sign up for some basic handgun classes soon. I'm finding that being good at shooting a rifle and being good at shooting a hand gun are two different things so any help I can get would be nice.

Dave


----------



## DONJUAN (Jun 3, 2009)

Yellojacket said:


> Just wondering how many here have taken formal handgun training classes (CCW, Defensive Pistol, low light training etc) and where did you go and do you feel it was worth it to improve your shooting abilities???
> So far I have just been reading tips on here and online and just trying to focus on grip, stance, trigger control etc but i would like to have some instructor training to improve my skills and confidence.


Check with Kenny at Calibers/ I have gone through three training sessions with Chuck Ward and JD (Police Officers and prior special op soldier) they have started offering training modules which are definitely worrth the money. Their experience and training tips are priceless I highly reccommend it. Juan


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I just graduated from Gunsite. Defensive Pistol 250.


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Took CCW class....Wife and I have signed up for a handgun defense class coming up soon...


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I recieved rifle training with an old friend of mine who was a competitive shooter when I was 12. Official training I recieved was US Army Pistol and rifle marksmanship training and CQC training with them both night(night vision optics) and daytime. Also my CCL certification class, just 16 hours of safe handling and basic marksmanship. I'd consider myself a fair shooter, I was sharpshooter in the army with my M4 and marksman with the beretta. I would love to take some frontsite or other type of classes to hone my skills. Very much so, I just don't have the wallet for it right now.


----------



## wtcreaux (Jul 17, 2008)

hfl73 said:


> I took a NRA Basic Pistol course and recently completed a Defensive Pistol Skills class, both were very beneficial. I would encourage any new handgun owner (like me) to sign up for any course that can make you a better and safe shooter, as well as local mandates as to when you can use your weapon for defensive purposes.


As a NRA Basic Pistol instructor, I have been amazed at the number of "old-timers" who say "I didn't know that" in a class. These "old-timers" have been retired LEO and military.

Advanced is good but BASICS are KING! :numbchuck:

KISS.................


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes Ihave, and excluding my Military training I took several classes when I lived in Colorado Springs HERE. Yes I believe they have improve my knowledge and abilities with my firearms.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes I have taken a lot of classes. They all helped me.

It started with my father teaching me how to hunt, while not a formal class, certainly stern teaching about safety.

Then Military training.

Then my police training in two different locations in USA - those being Connecticut and Texas.

Then 3 classes to receive and then renew my concealed carry ticket.

All of them have improved my knowledge and my abilities with my firearms.

Especially my police and military training that had night shooting, taciital situation training and automatic weapons training. I had some fun there!

:smt1099


----------

